
Amazon Ending Prime 20% Off Games Discount - ihuman
https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=as_li_ss_tl?node=17911060011
======
tofof
Not only that, but Twitch Prime's no-advertising benefit is disappearing. New
prime subscriptions or renewals after September 14 will no longer have that
feature. Instead, it will cost $108/year to purchase separately.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17805691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17805691)

------
joebubna
Not surprised considering Best Buy just recently decided to discontinue their
Gamers' Club Unlocked program which offered a 20% discount on games:

[http://forums.bestbuy.com/t5/Gamers-Club/Gamers-Club-
Unlocke...](http://forums.bestbuy.com/t5/Gamers-Club/Gamers-Club-Unlocked-
being-discontinued/m-p/1138597#M32725)

------
meesterdude
Will amazon be lowering their price for prime because they are offering less
for the membership?

~~~
tofof
To the contrary, they also intend to charge an additional $108 per year just
to keep an ad-free Twitch.tv experience (which ceases being a Prime benefit on
September 14).

------
Ancalagon
Yet another reason im glad I cancelled my prime membership

~~~
MrMember
Yep, I let mine expire this summer. It would have been 50% more expensive than
when I first signed up for it. If I want two day shipping I'll pay for it and
it will be significantly cheaper than a Prime subscription.

~~~
Ancalagon
I mainly cancelled mine due to the worsening quality of everything I tried to
buy from amazon. Its gotten so bad I pretty much look away from Amazon when
online shopping whenever possible. Just as an example, I purchased a
supposedly new pair of $300 headphones. They arrived in the mail, obviously
opened previously, and covered in q sticky residue (dont know what it was).
That was a prime featured item.

